# Lost a doe and 2 babies yesterday



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

We lost Angel yesterday from complications from birthing.

We think the 2 kids had died a couple of days ago. 

She went down but I didnt know how close to term she was with her kids.

it appeared to me her rumen went down. Temp went down to 100.5. I dumped her gut and gave her baking soda and kefir and it appeared the she was recovering. I did not recognize we had a couple of dead kids.

The next morning she had moved herself to outside and been out in the elements i dont know how long. I recognized her temp was down, built temp shelter, started drying her off and trying to get her temp up. at the same time she went into labor. Things were not progressing and I recognized I needed help and I called an experienced friend to come and help. 

Even though I thought I was soon enough, she said that by the time she got there it was already too late. 
We extracted the kids, but she was too weak. We think that there was also internal bleeding that was also happening. 

This goat had been moved to my farm about 2 weeks ago. We think the move caused undue stress and caused the cascade of events that took her life. 

I now realize that the internal bleeding is what really took her, but DARN!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I am so, so very sorry! I lost a wonderful doe and triplets 2 weeks ago...I so feel your anguish! I know death is part of the cycle of life, but I just hate it! For whatever comfort may be in the thought, it sounds like you gave her your best! Praying comfort and future blessings for you...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry that happened


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

top_goat said:


> I am so, so very sorry! I lost a wonderful doe and triplets 2 weeks ago...I so feel your anguish! I know death is part of the cycle of life, but I just hate it! For whatever comfort may be in the thought, it sounds like you gave her your best! Praying comfort and future blessings for you...


I do so feel your pain and its one of life's kick in the butt thing.

I have 33 goats - and i luv everyone one of them deeply. They depend on me to care for them and they give me milk in return. Even though I gave her my best, I always have this sinking felling that my best was not good enough. Although sometimes no ones best is good enough to save them.

I can only try to take from this a learning experience to see if I can do better job the next time. Because I will have another goat emergency - I can only hope I do better the next time.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

cfish001 said:


> I do so feel your pain and its one of life's kick in the butt thing.


 KITB....you've got that right!



cfish001 said:


> I have 33 goats - and i luv everyone one of them deeply. They depend on me to care for them and they give me milk in return. Even though I gave her my best, I always have this sinking felling that my best was not good enough. Although sometimes no ones best is good enough to save them.


So agree...They are so sweet and trusting. Their little bleats of greeting (even though in their language it probably translates to something like "Where have you been? Don't you know we're *starrrrrrr-ving*?") They look to us for everything from food to security to comfort to reassurance... We so want to be worthy of that love and trust!



cfish001 said:


> I can only try to take from this a learning experience to see if I can do better job the next time. Because I will have another goat emergency - I can only hope I do better the next time.


I've been doing the same thing -- replaying it over and over, looking for the small things that might have been done differently. She was my first loss, and it was just devastating! I see a couple of things that -- had I had more experience or had a more experienced goat person on site -- might have turned the tide for one or two of the kids, but I understand that, as you said, sometimes nothing is good enough to save them...and, like you, we all hope we can do better the next time. Continued comfort and blessings to your heart...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

So so very sorry for your loss. . 

They are happy and playing on rainbow bridge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhhh. That's so hard! I'm so sorry for your loss! 
:sad:


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Losses are very hard especially with pets you love but what couldn't be done this time just better prepares you for next time.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

So sorry, I know how you feel


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Loss of goats*



top_goat said:


> KITB....you've got that right!
> 
> So agree...They are so sweet and trusting. Their little bleats of greeting (even though in their language it probably translates to something like "Where have you been? Don't you know we're *starrrrrrr-ving*?") They look to us for everything from food to security to comfort to reassurance... We so want to be worthy of that love and trust!
> 
> I've been doing the same thing -- replaying it over and over, looking for the small things that might have been done differently. She was my first loss, and it was just devastating! I see a couple of things that -- had I had more experience or had a more experienced goat person on site -- might have turned the tide for one or two of the kids, but I understand that, as you said, sometimes nothing is good enough to save them...and, like you, we all hope we can do better the next time. Continued comfort and blessings to your heart...


So sorry, it is hard and know you did your best! We are searching, testing, questioning everything we do, as we have lost some too and need to get to the core of it all. However, getting attached to them, caring for them, and wanting the best for them is al ways our intention.
:angelgoat::angelgoat::angelgoat:


----------

